# WOW! 10, 000 posts for George Wallace



## career_radio-checker (3 Mar 2007)

... well almost, just 70 shy of the mark.

That's why I started this thread, to egg him on to reach the milestone... and bragging rights in hopes he posts the big one-zero-zero-zero-zero in my thread.  ;D (Hence why I put it here, where posts count)

I would have started this thread a little closer to the mark but his numbers are slumping (no hippies/posers in quite a while I guess  ) so perhaps a little encouragement is in order. Mike, do you have anything that George _doesn't _ have yet? Or Bruce, got one of those stylish tuques lying around? I'll buy him a few rounds at the next meet and greet, when we all get together.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Mar 2007)

So then he will be "Army.ca Legend    10,000"  ;D


----------



## FredDaHead (3 Mar 2007)

And they tell ME I have too much time on my hands... Pfffft!


----------



## villecour (3 Mar 2007)

Hi George
Just one more or two ....hundreds .....or thousands...??!!
Keep at it


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Mar 2007)

So when George hits 10,000 posts, do we have a party? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ;D


----------



## TCBF (3 Mar 2007)

I'm the bald guy on the right.

Note To George: You should take up Trap Shooting, or something.


----------



## Infanteer (3 Mar 2007)

Damn, somebody passed me....


----------



## TCBF (3 Mar 2007)

Hey Infanteer, that last post was a pretty cheap post - they should roll back your counter or something.

  8)


----------



## warspite (3 Mar 2007)

Come on George.... think of the movie waterboy..."YOU CAN DO IT"


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Mar 2007)

Yea but the first 100 were done on clay tablets, then another on parchement, but I do have it on good account that he was the first to use wireless from a tank named "mother"  ;D


----------



## Kirkhill (3 Mar 2007)

So the legend is true then.... he did meet Pontius Pilate's bodyguard as they came through the gates?


----------



## career_radio-checker (3 Mar 2007)

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> So the legend is true then.... he did meet Pontius Pilate's bodyguard as they came through the gates?



Well I didn't want this to be a thread about George's involvement in human history... although I would like to know if the legend of Biggus Dickus is true.


----------



## Yrys (3 Mar 2007)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Damn, somebody passed me....



My thought when I saw the title of the thread...

Common people, some of you should know some posers that you can encourage
to register and post when G. Wallace is here, so he may achieve his next
memorable achievement sooner  ;D !


Army.ca Legend    10,000   Army.ca Legend    10,000   Army.ca Legend    10,000


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Mar 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Common people, some of you should know some posers that you can encourage
> to register and post when G. Wallace is here, so he may achieve his next
> memorable achievement sooner  ;D !


I have looked into it, but, no. People I know would be hit with the ban stick on sight


----------



## Yrys (3 Mar 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> I have looked into it, but, no. People I know would be hit with the ban stick on sight



Tell them to come on in, since it means a post for G. W. in the warning section   !


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Mar 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Tell them to come on in, since it means a post for G. W. in the warning section   !


I would, but my Dad(the main person who would join) is now on a ship in Halifax. My friends would never join because many of them are NDP types (wonder why they are still friends? hmm). And all others are to stupid to use a computer, let alone post on here  ;D


----------



## TCBF (3 Mar 2007)

"People I know would be hit with the ban stick on sight "

- Do you mean, like, Ban Roll-On?  As in "Ban won't wear off, as the day wear's on"?


----------



## Lance Wiebe (3 Mar 2007)

I'm finding it hard to believe that George has that much time on his hands.  I'm lucky to log on twice a week.  Anyhoo......Congratulations George!


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Mar 2007)

TCBF said:
			
		

> "People I know would be hit with the ban stick on sight "
> 
> - Do you mean, like, Ban Roll-On?  As in "Ban won't wear off, as the day wear's on"?


That's the stuff  ;D But I prefer Old Spice


----------



## armyvern (4 Mar 2007)

Mike,

Anyway you can add a little "Army.ca Fossil" into the program much like the "Army.ca Fixture"  >?? Holy crap George!! Congrats to you; you must have a very patient and nice spouse!!

Vern


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> you must have a very patient and nice spouse!!


(yes, I know I am taking over this thread   )Naw, just a good lock on the basement door  >


----------



## armyvern (4 Mar 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> (yes, I know I am taking over this thread   )Naw, just a good lock on the basement door  >



Mr. Baker,

I refer to Mike Bobbitt.

Get a grip on yourself lad!!

I may have to speak to your mother again and I already know she agrees with me!! Remember that!!


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> I may have to speak to your mother again and I already know she agrees with me!! Remember that!!


That was you?! My God! I am defeated once more.....


ADD: The proposed new ranks are here  ;D http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/32949.0.html


----------



## old medic (4 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Mike,
> 
> Anyway you can add a little "Army.ca Fossil" into the program much like the "Army.ca Fixture"  >?? Holy crap George!! Congrats to you; you must have a very patient and nice spouse!!
> 
> Vern



He's only 1/3 of the way to Fossil.

At 10000 he will become "legend", and will have to pass through
"myth" and "relic" before he gets to "Fossil", which is 30000 posts.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Mar 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> ADD: The proposed new ranks are here  ;D http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/32949.0.html



And the current rankings are stickied here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51825.0.html


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Mar 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> And the current rankings are stickied here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51825.0.html


Never saw those before for some reason, thanks Mike.


----------



## reccecrewman (4 Mar 2007)

Well, it's good to see George is getting the same mythical status around here that he had in the Regiment.......... The running joke throughout the lines was how well George took it when he had to trade in his horse for one of those big metal beasts..... ;D

Regards

Congrats George


----------



## warspite (4 Mar 2007)

In the begining the lord said unto George.......


----------



## Shamrock (4 Mar 2007)

reccecrewman said:
			
		

> Well, it's good to see George is getting the same mythical status around here that he had in the Regiment.......... The running joke throughout the lines was how well George took it when he had to trade in his horse for one of those big metal beasts..... ;D



You know, I once asked George what it was like to do a trace in the Centurion... and he knew.


----------



## Franko (5 Mar 2007)

Holy crap...I brought him over from another 'grate' site and now look...pushing the "ton"

George....you must have gone through at least 3 keyboards by now       

Regards


----------



## reccecrewman (5 Mar 2007)

The ranking system we have in place here is good.  You can see how many posts an individual has, and then there's the little maple leafs that accompany them.  However, once an individual has 500 posts, they get their final red leaf and then it's just the title that changes after the big milestones are met.  It's a shame the Mods lose their leafs when they become staff...... You could have created a "special" leaf for George...... Perhaps a shiny silver or gold one.

Regards


----------



## TCBF (6 Mar 2007)

Maybe a donut carved into a springbok?

 ;D

Tom


----------



## Yrys (8 Mar 2007)

Don't you want to make a comment, G.W.?

That would make a post   !


----------



## George Wallace (8 Mar 2007)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Holy crap...I brought him over from another 'grate' site and now look...pushing the "ton"
> 
> George....you must have gone through at least 3 keyboards by now
> 
> Regards



I haven't gone through any keyboards; I still have my favourite one......but I have gone through a Network Adapter so I need to get it replaced........Don't tell the OPs O I'm not working on the Mod 3 Crse over lunch, eh!


----------



## reccecrewman (11 Mar 2007)

We should have started a pool on this...........  Members pick their date George hits 10,000. My money is on 24 March 2007.


----------



## p_imbeault (11 Mar 2007)

Mar. 19


----------



## midget-boyd91 (11 Mar 2007)

George is not eligible to enter in this pool. 

March 21


----------



## Mike Baker (11 Mar 2007)

March 23  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Mar 2007)

March 18th


----------



## JesseWZ (11 Mar 2007)

March 17
Damnit Des, I wanted to say 18th 

EDIT: Changed to 18th as per Des' instruction


----------



## TN2IC (11 Mar 2007)

March 16th


----------



## Yrys (11 Mar 2007)

April 2


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Mar 2007)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> March 17
> Damnit Des, I wanted to say 18th



go ahead and put the 18th, if we win, I'll split the pot.


----------



## reccecrewman (11 Mar 2007)

OK - George is at 9,953 meaning he has 47 to go............... He averages 8.7 posts per day........ At that rate he should hit 10,000 in the next five days making Mar. 16 the big day, but he's been slacking lately........... I'm going to stick to my original Mar. 24.  

Good to see quick responses on this. The people of Army.ca are behind you George!  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (11 Mar 2007)

reccecrewman: It seems you and I think on the same level...I just don't know what happen to me.

 ;D


----------



## George Wallace (11 Mar 2007)

OK.....to be fair to everyone, my postings for the near future will not be my 'norm'.  I will be 'otherwise employed' for the next twelve days.  So.........your guess will be as good as mine as to how many posts I will be able to make........and now I have one less...


----------



## riggermade (11 Mar 2007)

OK my pick is Mar 25


----------



## reccecrewman (11 Mar 2007)

> reccecrewman: It seems you and I think on the same level...I just don't know what happen to me.



You CT'd to the Regs - Dontcha know you automatically forfeit 20 IQ points?  ;D  Either that or I'm getting smarter............


----------



## Shamrock (12 Mar 2007)

reccecrewman said:
			
		

> You CT'd to the Regs - Dontcha know you automatically forfeit 20 IQ points?  ;D  Either that or I'm getting smarter............



As a reg force member, I'm _pretty_ sure that's insulting.

Maybe.

Can someone please explain this to me?


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Mar 2007)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Can someone please explain this to me?



YOU smarter BEFORE.....NOW, you dum-dum  >


----------



## harry8422 (12 Mar 2007)

good job Mr.Wallace


----------



## TN2IC (12 Mar 2007)

reccecrewman said:
			
		

> You CT'd to the Regs - Dontcha know you automatically forfeit 20 IQ points?  ;D  Either that or I'm getting smarter............



I don't know...I am kind of feeling it. But the pay is worth it. No more course reports for me to write.


 ;D


----------



## reccecrewman (12 Mar 2007)

> As a reg force member, I'm pretty sure that's insulting.
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> Can someone please explain this to me?



Shamrock - It was a slight at the Reg Force. TN2IC had been trying for a while to CT and he finally got it last November I believe.  I am Reg Force and I'm one of those people who doesn't go for the Reserve/Reg BS of who is better, so I often make light of it. You know, if you can't laugh at yourself........... It was a joke - apologize if you took genuine offence.  

*_Steers the truck back on topic_*


----------



## deedster (12 Mar 2007)

Must be from all the "advice" he gives to new members who haven't read all the links he supplies 
Good on ya Mr. Wallace...make it March 17th and we'll all drink Guinness or Harp in your honor!


----------



## Shamrock (12 Mar 2007)

reccecrewman said:
			
		

> Shamrock - It was a slight at the Reg Force. TN2IC had been trying for a while to CT and he finally got it last November I believe.  I am Reg Force and I'm one of those people who doesn't go for the Reserve/Reg BS of who is better, so I often make light of it. You know, if you can't laugh at yourself........... It was a joke - apologize if you took genuine offence.


----------



## TN2IC (12 Mar 2007)

George... you got a few more days b'y. Make me proud.


 ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (12 Mar 2007)

27 posts to go, you can do it George


----------



## Yrys (12 Mar 2007)

Of course he can do it .

But let's not hurry here, George. You are elsewhere need 
for 11 days, so take your time   .


----------



## tabernac (12 Mar 2007)

Someone should start trolling the Armour Board... ;D That'll give him (George) something to do. [/sarcasm]


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 Mar 2007)

Yea, the Centurion sucks, the Leo should be scrapped and Lynx were gay!!! Bring back the M4E8!!!! 


That should be good for 15 or so posts…….
 ;D


----------



## Franko (13 Mar 2007)

Blasphemy!!!!

Regards


----------



## TN2IC (13 Mar 2007)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Yea, the Centurion sucks, the Leo should be scrapped and Lynx were gay!!! Bring back the M4E8!!!!




You troll!


----------



## Danjanou (13 Mar 2007)

George’s first tank







Colin’s first artillery piece


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 Mar 2007)

Na we had the improved version with the artifical rubber bands!


----------



## TN2IC (13 Mar 2007)

Old Deuce...


----------



## Danjanou (13 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Old Deuce...







really really old deuce and trailer ... with TN2IC driving it  8)


----------



## TN2IC (13 Mar 2007)

Y"all going down to the rodeo...?


----------



## deedster (14 Mar 2007)

Tooooooooo funny !!!!   :rofl:
How is Mr. Wallace's race to the big 10G going?


----------



## Yrys (14 Mar 2007)

He's too fast! He should slow down, sight   !


----------



## deedster (14 Mar 2007)

And I'm too slow..."merde".  Still trying to become a member!


----------



## Yrys (14 Mar 2007)

Don't worry, sometimes posts seem to fly be...

Sight. Reccecrewman and TN2IC took the average numbers of posts
that G.W. did daily since January 2004. I took what I considerd a
more accurate data, i.e, the number of posts he have done recently,
as in between the starting of the thread, when he stilll had 69 poststo go ,
 and when people start ''betting on a date , to extrapolate my calculations.

I arrived at 2nd April ! TKS! He only has 20 posts to go...

Mmm, well, I could always Ask Mike B. to do some ''maintenance''
on the site for 2 weeks    .

Mike, Mike, youhoo  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (14 Mar 2007)

Cheater...


Report to moderator button ain't working...


----------



## Yrys (14 Mar 2007)

I tried to make an estimated base on the most accurate
data. If that is cheatig for you, and if you don't like it,
I wonder what is your ''arriving estimated hour'' is like  : !

 ;D


----------



## reccecrewman (14 Mar 2007)

Curses!!!! George is down to 19 to go............ he seems to speeding up. My Mar. 24 pick is looking mighty bad.........


----------



## deedster (14 Mar 2007)

reccecrewman said:
			
		

> Curses!!!! George is down to 19 to go............ he seems to speeding up. My Mar. 24 pick is looking mighty bad.........


My March 17th is looking good!!!!!! 8)


----------



## TN2IC (14 Mar 2007)

reccecrewman said:
			
		

> Curses!!!! George is down to 19 to go............ he seems to speeding up. My Mar. 24 pick is looking mighty bad.........




 :nana:


Just messing you bud.


----------



## reccecrewman (14 Mar 2007)

Yah yah.............. Well, D Squared may well give you a run for your money with the Mar. 17 pick..........  ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (14 Mar 2007)

Bribery is the answer...


----------



## Yrys (14 Mar 2007)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Bribery is the answer...



Nah, I don't think so. He thought I was trying to cheat just because
I asked if he was going to be busy in the next few weeks.  :  

Imagine how he would  reacted to bribery!  ;D


modif: oups, forgot to spell check.


----------



## TN2IC (14 Mar 2007)

I guess troops.. the term "Watch and shoot" shall work here.

hehehehe..


----------



## reccecrewman (14 Mar 2007)

It looks like George's milestone has cause a change in the ranking system......... Now we have silver and gold leafs........   ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Mar 2007)

You bet. Now there's even more to aspire to.


----------



## TN2IC (14 Mar 2007)

Puts a tear in my eye...

Nice job.


----------



## p_imbeault (14 Mar 2007)

Hey whats the winner of the pool get?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Mar 2007)

A night out with George. Winner buys.


----------



## reccecrewman (14 Mar 2007)

Bragging rights..................  ;D


----------



## harry8422 (14 Mar 2007)

Well Mr.Wallace looks like your the chief of posting  good job


----------



## Yrys (14 Mar 2007)

reccecrewman said:
			
		

> Now we have silver and gold leafs........   ;D



As Colin P. has silver at 1082 posts, I would more say like bronze and silver 
(but gold probably arrived after).

But you forgot white and ... pink   !


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Mar 2007)

Er... pink isn't exactly what I was going for...


----------



## Pea (14 Mar 2007)

I have no stars... :'(

 ;D


----------



## TN2IC (14 Mar 2007)

Persian pink? Coral Pink? Shocking Pink? Cherry Blossom Pink? Deep pink? Dark pink? hot pink? pale pink? pastel pink? cotton candy? medium pink? Carnation pink? Lavender Pink? Lanvender Rose? Japanese Pink? Light Fuchsia pink? 



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pink#Web_color_pink


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Mar 2007)

Pea said:
			
		

> I have no stars... :'(
> 
> ;D



Me either.  Here's a good star we can all share:


----------



## deedster (14 Mar 2007)

Pea said:
			
		

> I have no stars... :'(
> 
> ;D


I'm not even a Member!   :crybaby:


----------



## TN2IC (14 Mar 2007)

FOR EVERYONE!!!


----------



## p_imbeault (14 Mar 2007)

I always thought that was a maple leaf


----------



## Mike Baker (14 Mar 2007)

Hey Pea, we are too good for them  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (14 Mar 2007)

Must be a Army.ca Subscriber thingy... I would do it now... but I am in the dog house with the Mrs.


Anyone got a good place around Halifax I can crash a bit for? hehehe


----------



## gaspasser (14 Mar 2007)

Geewhiz, if this thread keeps going, it'll hit 10,000 !!
All this to say that GW is a long time icon around here.
Cheers, BYTD


----------



## wannabe SF member (14 Mar 2007)

perhaps it would be nice and ironic end even iconic that George Wallace do his 10,000th post on this thread.


----------



## deedster (14 Mar 2007)

Chawki Bensalem said:
			
		

> perhaps it would be nice and ironic end even iconic that George Wallace do his 10,000th post on this thread.


That would be so cool!


----------



## TN2IC (14 Mar 2007)

Now your thinking outside the box.. that is not aloud in the Canadian Forces.. hehehe


----------



## Mike Baker (14 Mar 2007)

Chawki Bensalem said:
			
		

> perhaps it would be nice and ironic end even iconic that George Wallace do his 10,000th post on this thread.


I hope he do, then we can party  ;D


----------



## Yrys (14 Mar 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Er... pink isn't exactly what I was going for...



Well, guys beeing what they are at the idea of pink on them, 
I didn't think so...  .

But WHAT do you call the colors in the maple leafs of D Squared
and Chawki Bensalem ?

TN2IC already give you some options  ;D.

Edit: can mines be purple ?Would look better with my avatar   !


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Mar 2007)

"washed out red"


----------



## warspite (14 Mar 2007)

Hehehehe....
I like the new leafs, all tho the colours a bit faded ;D


----------



## TN2IC (14 Mar 2007)

warspite said:
			
		

> Hehehehe....
> I like the new leafs, all tho the colours a bit faded ;D



Mine are blingin...  ;D


----------



## reccecrewman (14 Mar 2007)

> perhaps it would be nice and ironic end even iconic that George Wallace do his 10,000th post on this thread.



I believe that was why career_radio_checker started this thread to begin with............ the glory of having George post the Big 10,000th on _*his*_ thread............  ;D

TN2IC............. For the _last_ time............... It ain't PINK! It's Aggressive Salmon!  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (14 Mar 2007)

reccecrewman said:
			
		

> TN2IC............. For the _last_ time............... It ain't PINK! It's Aggressive Salmon!  ;D



Whatever floats your boat...   ;D


----------



## wannabe SF member (14 Mar 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Well, guys beeing what they are at the idea of pink on them,
> I didn't think so...  .
> 
> But WHAT do you call the colors in the maple leafs of D Squared
> ...




It's not pink....  :-[  it's uuhm ........ lightish red


----------



## TCBF (14 Mar 2007)

Hey Mike, who's the perp in the photo?

 8)


----------



## Yrys (15 Mar 2007)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Hey Mike, who's the perp in the photo?



Isn't it PERSEC   ?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Mar 2007)

He's the one armed man, been looking for him for years...


----------



## Journeyman (15 Mar 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> *He's the one armed man, been looking for him for years...*


   ;D  Now how many youngin's are going to scratch their heads over _that_ one?


----------



## JesseWZ (15 Mar 2007)

You won't if you've seen the comedy spoof of said film staring Leslie Nielson...
Edit: Made it sense-making


----------



## armyvern (15 Mar 2007)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Hey Mike, who's the perp in the photo?
> 
> 8)



JM, I'm young but I get that one!! 

This young one doesn't get the above quote (surprise!!  :-[ )...

what damn photo?


----------



## Journeyman (15 Mar 2007)

But back to the topic's actual intent......

I can't believe you folks are encouraging George - - when we've spent _years_ trying to shut him up!   ;D


----------



## Yrys (15 Mar 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> He's too fast! He should slow down, sight   !



I'm NOT encouraging him.


----------



## armyvern (15 Mar 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I can't believe you folks are encouraging George - - when we've spent _years_ trying to shut him up!   ;D



Who has?? Not I!! I like Harrison Ford...and George!!  ;D


----------



## career_radio-checker (15 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Who has??



MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## reccecrewman (15 Mar 2007)

> I'm NOT encouraging him.



Unless it's 2330hrs on the 16th of March eh?  8)


----------



## warspite (15 Mar 2007)

career_radio-checker ​all I can say is​:rofl:​


----------



## Yrys (15 Mar 2007)

reccecrewman said:
			
		

> Unless it's 2330hrs on the 16th of March eh?  8)



Nope, unless it's 2359hrs on the 1rst of April, which won't happen, sight!

 :brickwall:


----------



## deedster (15 Mar 2007)

I hope he get's there SOON, I'm getting a headache.
I still say March 17th 0900 hrs
I don't like salmon so I'll stick with "washed out red" for now... :


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Mar 2007)

9 to go Georgey boy  ;D


----------



## Yrys (16 Mar 2007)

NO  :'( !


----------



## TN2IC (16 Mar 2007)

George... you around? 9 more posts George before the end of the day please... don't let me down.


----------



## deedster (16 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> George... you around? 9 more posts George before the end of the day please... don't let me down.


George relax!  You have 20 more hours to MAKE MY DAY :king:


----------



## deedster (16 Mar 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> George relax!  You have 20 more hours to MAKE MY DAY :king:


AND become a LEGEND !!!!!


----------



## Yrys (16 Mar 2007)

IRK!!!

G.W., go see your wife, she's asking for you!

Yes, yes, no time for posting, hurry!!!

(sight)

Édith: the suspense isalmost killing me, I'll come back in a few hours...
          WARNING : Don't post or PM GW , it ain't the time, with 9 posts left toward 10  000


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Mar 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> IRK!!!
> 
> G.W., go see your wife, she's asking for you!
> 
> ...


He has been in that basment too long with the door shut and locked, she no longer tries.


----------



## reccecrewman (16 Mar 2007)

Mmmmmmmmm.......... Getting mighty interesting....... Goerge is down to 8, he's currently on-line.......... It's gonna be close!


----------



## TN2IC (16 Mar 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Édith: the suspense isalmost killing me, I'll come back in a few hours...
> WARNING : Don't post or PM GW , it ain't the time, with 9 posts left toward 10  000



Now honestly... why would someone do that... I am too busy working on the wifes car now. Darn Hondas...


----------



## Yrys (17 Mar 2007)

George, it's St-Patrick, get out of your place !


----------



## Sig_Des (17 Mar 2007)

8 posts to Go...George, you go ahead and answer 4 trolls, or in the spirit of today, we'll refer to them as leprechauns, and then you can get the other 4 tomorrow!


----------



## armyvern (17 Mar 2007)

Vern is now taking bids...

All right everyone. I'm about to embark on a thread cleaning blitz. This will probably include posts made by the "almost 10 000" man himself.

I'm taking bids now via PM. Need the numbers to fall your way on a certain date?? Need a little delay in date for his quickly approaching record? Then let me know!!

Highest bidder wins!!  >


----------



## Yrys (17 Mar 2007)

Cough, cough, can you ban him for 2 weeks  ?


----------



## armyvern (17 Mar 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Cough, cough, can you ban him for 2 weeks  ?


I can answer this question once I have recd your bid and all other bids are in!!!


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Mar 2007)

You can't ban him unless he gets to you first..... ;D


----------



## Yrys (17 Mar 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> April 2



Well, as much as I would like to choose another date, I've already choosen one :/ !


----------



## armyvern (17 Mar 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> You can't ban him unless he gets to you first..... ;D



I CAN ban him, and set it to expire on a date of my choosing!! Of course, he could appeal to Mr. Bobbitt so I may have to ban Mr Bobbitt as well. Hmmm, I guess the value of the "what's in it for me factor" bid will tell eh??  >


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Mar 2007)

At least I choose a date remotely possible   Oh yeah, Vern, the other DS would be on you too fast. Looks like you are planning a coup, everyone to their sides again.  >


----------



## Yrys (17 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> I guess the value of the "what's in it for me factor" bid will tell eh??  >



Hum, no more PM from me ?


----------



## armyvern (17 Mar 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> At least I choose a date remotely possible   Oh yeah, Vern, the other DS would be on you too fast. Looks like you are planning a coup, everyone to their sides again.  >



I'm planning a coup?? LOL...

...
...


 >


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> I'm planning a coup?? LOL...
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...


Mike, she has admitted it....grab your kit, were going to PEI......


----------



## Yrys (17 Mar 2007)

Prince Edward Island ?

Careful of the snow in higways, young one   !


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Mar 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Prince Edward Island ?
> 
> Careful of the snow in higways, young one   !


Oh yeah. Mike, grab the LAV....


----------



## TN2IC (17 Mar 2007)

I just got freezing rain ...


----------



## armyvern (17 Mar 2007)

Better get your recce redone. The weather (and the roads) are perfectly fine here!!! Right now...  ;D

Besides, you haven't a hope in hell of finding me when you get here!! I'll just throw on my braids and hide out amongst the other throngs of "Anne of Green Gables" impersonators!!  ;D


----------



## Yrys (17 Mar 2007)

Well, M & M (Michael, and Mike  >), forget the LAV, take a sub !

TN2IC, move out of that place, there is beautiful snow in this fine day  .


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Better get your recce redone. The weather (and the roads) are perfectly fine here!!! Right now...  ;D


Well I guess Yrys is on your side, feeding me false information.



			
				Yrys said:
			
		

> forget the LAV, take a sub !


I don't like the blue.


----------



## armyvern (17 Mar 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Well I guess Yrys is on your side, feeding me false information.



Worry your little head Mr. Young 'un Baker!!

She's _not_ the only one on my side!! The PMs are just flying into my inbox!!  ;D

 >


----------



## NL_engineer (17 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Better get your recce redone. The weather (and the roads) are perfectly fine here!!! Right now...  ;D
> 
> Besides, you haven't a hope in hell of finding me when you get here!! I'll just throw on my braids and hide out amongst the other throngs of "Anne of Green Gables" impersonators!!  ;D



Hard to find  : all they need to do is get the clothing hours, walk in when open; and ask for The Boss  ;D  and if you are not there ask nicely when you will be back  >.


----------



## reccecrewman (17 Mar 2007)

What's going on? George had 9,993 posts when I woke up this morning, then an hour ago he dropped down to 9,991 and now he's at 9,990........ he's regressing! Is this some sort of funky Y2K bug taking George out?


----------



## armyvern (17 Mar 2007)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Hard to find  : all they need to do is get the clothing hours, walk in when open; and ask for The Boss  ;D  and if you are not there ask nicely when you will be back  >.



You *really  * need a Recce done!! I haven't worked in Clothing for over a year now. I haven't been posted to Gagetown for 9 months now (my gawd...it's been that long!!). Although when I was home in Gagetown last week for March Break to visit the husband and kids, I did go into clothing stores...where they promptly informed me that someone had just been there asking for "the Boss - WO XXXXXX - me!!" Too funny. I then walked down the counter in my civvies only to have someone who was getting issued some deployment kit turn around...look at me and say "hey aren't you ArmyVern??" I wasn't even in uniform. Our Army is a small one indeed. An hour (and quite the chat) later...I finally left for Timmies to hook up with another member from here for caffeine!!

I'm the 2IC to the Det Comd (he works in Moncton). I have an Orderly Room, a Maint, A Supply...(which includes a clothing stores!!). I am "out of trade" so to speak. My connections are widening!! The coup is upon us!!  >

Reccecrewman:  > (Actually, in your case, it really "wasn't me!!")


----------



## TN2IC (17 Mar 2007)

Gee...Vern and I bump into each other a few times... so it is a small world.


----------



## NL_engineer (17 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> You *really  * need a Recce done!! I haven't worked in Clothing for over a year now. I haven't been posted to Gagetown for 9 months now (my gawd...it's been that long!!). Although when I was home in Gagetown last week for March Break to visit the husband and kids, I did go into clothing stores...where they promptly informed me that someone had just been there asking for "the Boss - WO XXXXXX - me!!" Too funny. I then walked down the counter in my civvies only to have someone who was getting issued some deployment kit turn around...look at me and say "hey aren't you ArmyVern??" I wasn't even in uniform. Our Army is a small one indeed. An hour (and quite the chat) later...I finally left for Timmies to hook up with another member from here for caffeine!!
> 
> I'm the 2IC to the Det Comd (he works in Moncton). I have an Orderly Room, a Maint, A Supply...(which includes a clothing stores!!). I am "out of trade" so to speak. My connections are widening!! The coup is upon us!!  >
> 
> Reccecrewman:  > (Actually, in your case, it really "wasn't me!!")



I wasn't referring to Gagetown clothing.  I avoid that place because the first thing said after "next" is "your not entitled, so what are you looking for" ;D


----------



## warspite (17 Mar 2007)

OKay I got a late bid..... March 17 ;D


----------



## Yrys (17 Mar 2007)

That's not FAIR  :crybaby: ! you're entering so late !

/bonk warspite   !


----------



## TN2IC (17 Mar 2007)

warspite .....can't do that... too late bud.


----------



## TN2IC (17 Mar 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Well, M & M (Michael, and Mike  >), forget the LAV, take a sub !
> 
> TN2IC, move out of that place, there is beautiful snow in this fine day  .



Bah hum bug... East coast is where me roots are..


----------



## armyvern (17 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> warspite .....can't do that... too late bud.



He can do whatever he wants as long as his bid is high enough!!  >


----------



## Franko (17 Mar 2007)

Hmmm....perhaps a ban on George is in order....         >


----------



## Yrys (17 Mar 2007)

[size=10pt][size=10pt]YES![/size][/size]


----------



## Franko (17 Mar 2007)

PM me with a bid......it starts at $50 CDN.....

I'll ban him as soon as I receive it in my off shore account


----------



## reccecrewman (17 Mar 2007)

Hats off to you George......... I don't know how you're still married. My wife's always nitpicking that I spend too much time on Army.ca, and I've only spent a little under 8 days total on the site in a year and a half.

I opened Goerge's statistics and the numbers are staggering:

Date Registered - 24 Jan. 2004

Total Time Logged On - 191 days 23 hours
Thats over 6 months George has spent on Army.ca in 3 years!!!!!


----------



## Yrys (17 Mar 2007)

Mmm, I may be wrong, but I think Vern has done more planning done toward that,
so she should be the one bribed...


----------



## Franko (17 Mar 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Mmm, I may be wrong, but I think Vern has done more planning done toward that,
> so she should be the one bribed...



Yeah....but I'll do it right now without hesitation.....


----------



## Yrys (17 Mar 2007)

Ok, then do it . Money will appear in your off shore account after  >


----------



## Franko (17 Mar 2007)

Muuuuaaaaaahhhhhhahahahahahaaha


----------



## armyvern (17 Mar 2007)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Muuuuaaaaaahhhhhhahahahahahaaha



Recce, PM inbound!!


----------



## Yrys (17 Mar 2007)

reccecrewman said:
			
		

> What's going on? George had 9,993 posts when I woke up this morning, then an hour ago he dropped down to 9,991 and now he's at 9,990........ *he's regressing!* Is this some sort of funky Y2K bug taking George out?



You're right, something really fishy is about. He had 9 posts left to do yesterday.
I've look toward his posts, he has done 2 today,which didn't count and didn't appear
in the Recent Topics either!

OK, WHO is playing with the dices  ??? 

Édith : anyhow, if you look at the number in his first post, p. 495 (!), it's number  7417  	 >
           about the board change, don't you think that the planning of banning a DS is an Army.ca Admin discussion ?


----------



## armyvern (17 Mar 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> You're right, something really fishy is about. He had 9 posts left to do yesterday.
> I've look toward his posts, he has done 2 today,which didn't count and didn't appear
> in the Recent Topics either!
> 
> ...



Apparently my request for bids may have slipped by you??  ;D


----------



## Yrys (17 Mar 2007)

Sight|

Do you have a paypal account ?

 8)


----------



## armyvern (17 Mar 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Sight|
> 
> Do you have a paypal account ?
> 
> 8)



I do Yrys!! 

And, by the way!! It's "seen" not "Sight!!" But hey, I get it!!


----------



## p_imbeault (17 Mar 2007)

Hate to rain on the parade, but isn't George technically over 10,000 posts overall (with the Radio Chatter posts?) 
So really we are all losers


----------



## reccecrewman (17 Mar 2007)

Ahhh.......... Thanks for clarifying that for me Vern........... I've been wondering about that "sight" for sometime now.


----------



## armyvern (17 Mar 2007)

Imbeault said:
			
		

> Hate to rain on the parade, but isn't George technically over 10,000 posts overall (with the Radio Chatter posts?)
> So really we are all losers



Nope they don't count towards the stats now do they??

If you wish though, I could also start getting rid of the old threads in that forum as well. What's your bid?  

Oh yeah, and if radio chatter counted...even I would be a "fixture" and I'm a relative newbie at 18 months on here.


----------



## p_imbeault (17 Mar 2007)

50 pennies and my Calculus Homework


----------



## Yrys (17 Mar 2007)

(small interlude)

Oups  :-[ sorry, it's not even that.

It's sigh , as in english for soupir.
Sorry, my english dictionnarys are at school.

Édith : ... and I just thought to look into the web.


----------



## armyvern (17 Mar 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> (small interlude)
> 
> Oups  :-[ sorry, it's not even that.
> 
> ...



Go back to your very first post Yrys...no worries you're doing fine!!

And your bid is too low....sorry!!  :-\


----------



## NL_engineer (17 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Nope they don't count towards the stats now do they??
> 
> If you wish though, I could also start getting rid of the old threads in that forum as well. What's your bid?
> 
> Oh yeah, and if radio chatter counted...even I would be a "fixture" and I'm a relative newbie at 18 months on here.



I think one of the other mods already helped you by sticking this thread in Radio Chatter  ;D.


----------



## Yrys (17 Mar 2007)

yep, George is back at 9 991!


----------



## armyvern (17 Mar 2007)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> I think one of the other mods already helped you by sticking this thread in Radio Chatter  ;D.



Told you that I wasn't alone!!  ;D


----------



## warspite (17 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> warspite .....can't do that... too late bud.


 :crybaby:


			
				The Librarian said:
			
		

> He can do whatever he wants as long as his bid is high enough!!  >


 8)


----------



## JesseWZ (17 Mar 2007)

Me and Des got it nailed for tomorrow.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Mar 2007)

_Technically_, George has 11,908 posts in the system. That doesn't count ones that may have been removed along the way.


----------



## armyvern (17 Mar 2007)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> Me and Des got it nailed for tomorrow.



Don't be so sure!! The bids are still coming in!!  >


----------



## JesseWZ (17 Mar 2007)

I think we should settle on a pot.
I'm thinking free subscriptions


----------



## Yrys (18 Mar 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> yep, George is back at 9 991!



We're the 18th, and GW is still at  9 991!


----------



## armyvern (18 Mar 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> We're the 18th, and GW is still at  9 991!



I know!!  >

 ;D


----------



## Penny (19 Mar 2007)

Way to go!   

Some fun stats I'd like to see would include how many times George has told people to  "stay in your lane" or "search before you post".
Keep up the good work George.
Cheers.


----------



## Yrys (19 Mar 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> We're the 18th, and GW is still at  9 991!



He made 4 posts the 18th, but he is at  9 992 !

DON'T make bet people even if Vern says to do it, someone is tricking the dices !!!    :-X


----------



## armyvern (19 Mar 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> He made 4 posts the 18th, but he is at  9 992 !
> 
> DON'T make bet people even if Vern says to do it, someone is tricking the dices !!!    :-X



Bidding is not yet closed. You too can still attempt to get your fix in!!  ;D


----------



## Yrys (19 Mar 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> DON'T make bet people even if Vern says to do it, someone is tricking the dices !!!    :-X



Well, I'm gone listen to myself. Anyhow, this begin to be to complicate for me to calculate.

First layer : G. W. and his posts.
2nd layer : People (who am  I kidding  : MODS) that trick the dices .
3rd layer : People that are bidding to change the 2nd layer.

With informations only toward the first layer in hands, naw, no thanks, no bidding from me   !


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Mar 2007)

Penny said:
			
		

> Way to go!
> 
> Some fun stats I'd like to see would include how many times George has told people to  "stay in your lane" or "search before you post".
> Keep up the good work George.
> Cheers.



I'd ike to see how many times, on average, those posts were looked at by members before George posted those responses.


----------



## Mike Baker (19 Mar 2007)

I guess my March 23 is looking ever so sweet  by the hour  >


----------



## armyvern (19 Mar 2007)

And some more fun stats...

(Much like trying to determine how many jelly beans are in Vern's jar ~ and does she have a toilet paper roll inside the bottle filling up space; thereby throwing even the best mathematical guesstimates into doubt??)

Which posts by George have been deleted by un-named mods in the past few days? What is the actual ratio of Posts made to posts removed?? Will it continue?? And most important of all, is the cost of Vern's trip to the southern hemisphere for some R&R now paid for by the eventual winner?? And does she know who the winner is already??


----------



## Mike Baker (19 Mar 2007)

Mr. Bobbitt, you best look into this


----------



## Yrys (19 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> I CAN ban him, and set it to expire on a date of my choosing!! Of course, he could appeal to Mr. Bobbitt so I may have to ban Mr Bobbitt as well. Hmmm, I guess the value of the "what's in it for me factor" bid will tell eh??  >



... and look into it before you he get banned  ;D


----------



## career_radio-checker (19 Mar 2007)

my bet will have to be 1 min after Vern's bet because I know poor George is locked in her basement. I'm banking he'll put up enough of a fight to delay her by about a minute before he tires out.   :-\


----------



## Yrys (21 Mar 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> I guess my March 23 is looking ever so sweet  by the hour  >



As we are the 21, and G.W. has 9,996 posts, yep, it looks good.


----------



## deedster (21 Mar 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> As we are the 21, and G.W. has 9,996 posts, yep, it looks good.


If Michael Baker wants to bribe me I can always ask some stupid questions in the hope that Mr. Wallace will send me a "reply" hee-hee  8)


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Mar 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> If Michael Baker wants to bribe me I can always ask some stupid questions in the hope that Mr. Wallace will send me a "reply" hee-hee  8)


Huh  ??? George, two more days  ;D


----------



## deedster (21 Mar 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Huh  ??? George, two more days  ;D


You know...ask a stupid question and you get an explanation on where to go look, George is good at that.   
Good luck anyway.


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Mar 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> You know...ask a stupid question and you get an explanation on where to go look, George is good at that.
> Good luck anyway.


Oh ok, brain fart there   Feel free to ask stupid things, but I won't bribe you to do it  :nana:


----------



## The Real Shlomo (21 Mar 2007)

wow 10000 posts.  congrats george w

keep up the work


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Mar 2007)

The Real Shlomo said:
			
		

> wow 10000 posts.  congrats george w
> 
> keep up the work


You do know it is four more posts until he hits 10,000 right?


----------



## Yrys (21 Mar 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> You do know it is four more posts until he hits 10,000 right?



For the moment . Sometimes, his number of posts regresses  :!


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Mar 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> For the moment . Sometimes, his number of posts regresses  :!


And it looks like the 23 looks good now because of that  ;D


----------



## Yrys (22 Mar 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> And it looks like the 23 looks good now because of that  ;D



As we're going into the 22th and G.W. has still 9 996 posts, I wouldn't be so sure about it  >!


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Mar 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> As we're going into the 22th and G.W. has still 9 996 posts, I wouldn't be so sure about it  >!


 2 left to get as of the now  ;D


----------



## career_radio-checker (23 Mar 2007)

Oh the tension


----------



## reccecrewman (23 Mar 2007)

Hey, back on the 16th, I was thinking I had no chance at this, but now my March 24 pick is looking some kind of sweet!


----------



## riggermade (23 Mar 2007)

Might have to resort to bribery as I don't think the 25th is going to make it


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Mar 2007)

Come on, 3 more posts left   Vern, are you being bribed again


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Mar 2007)

Contest over.

George posted is 10,000 message here:



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> Most Online Today: 834. Most Online Ever: 834 (Today at 13:28:55)
> 
> So?  Who wins?
> 
> ...


----------



## armyvern (25 Mar 2007)

And...

Vern wins!!!

 >


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Mar 2007)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/58221.45.html

Congrats to riggermade for getting the date correct.


----------



## Michael OLeary (25 Mar 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/58221.45.html
> 
> Congrats to riggermade for getting the date correct.



And first prize is an unrestricted opportunity to contribute.  All other contestants and spectators may also participate.


----------



## riggermade (25 Mar 2007)

Woo Hoo

Lucky guess on my part

Congrats to George


----------



## riggermade (25 Mar 2007)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> And first prize is an unrestricted opportunity to contribute.  All other contestants and spectators may also participate.



Mike 

I believe I was one of the first to make my contribution....I was hoping Mike had enough contributions over the weekend to put him over the top

Steve


----------



## George Wallace (25 Mar 2007)

......And I shall sit back and enjoy:

3oz gin (that's the Gordon's)
1oz vodka
1/2 oz Kina Lillet (or vermouth)


----------



## NL_engineer (25 Mar 2007)

congrats George


----------



## Michael OLeary (25 Mar 2007)

riggermade said:
			
		

> Mike
> 
> I believe I was one of the first to make my contribution....I was hoping Mike had enough contributions over the weekend to put him over the top
> 
> Steve



Not quite yet, we shall have to encourage some of the younger members to throw in a few pieces of silver each.  A few less iTunes for each of them this month, or skipping one trip to Starbucks, would be a great show of support for the site.

Mike


----------



## Yrys (25 Mar 2007)

Congratz George Wallace   !

At least until someone twink your number of posts  ;D ...


----------



## George Wallace (25 Mar 2007)

I've got another guessing game for you guys:

Most Online Today: 890. Most Online Ever: 890 (Today at 19:20:08) 

Twice today we have broken the record for most people online.  When will we see a day where we crack the 1,000 people online barrier?


----------



## GAP (25 Mar 2007)

June 15, 2007


----------



## NL_engineer (25 Mar 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I've got another guessing game for you guys:
> 
> Most Online Today: 890. Most Online Ever: 890 (Today at 19:20:08)
> 
> Twice today we have broken the record for most people online.  When will we see a day where we crack the 1,000 people online barrier?



at the rate we are going, within the next 2 month.


----------



## warspite (25 Mar 2007)

Congrads George  ;D


----------



## career_radio-checker (25 Mar 2007)

Congrats to George

I guess I owe him a beer... and he didn't even satisfy my ego by posting his 10 000th in my thread  

I'm hurt George.


----------



## riggermade (25 Mar 2007)

Just my luck to win a contest with no prize...now only if I was that lucky with guessing 6/49


----------



## George Wallace (25 Mar 2007)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> Congrats to George
> 
> I guess I owe him a beer... and he didn't even satisfy my ego by posting his 10 000th in my thread
> 
> I'm hurt George.



Posts here don't count, so I had to post outside Radio Chatter.


----------



## career_radio-checker (25 Mar 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Posts here don't count, so I had to post outside Radio Chatter.



Sorry George, I didn't even realize the thread had been moved.... Vern?


----------



## armyvern (25 Mar 2007)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> Sorry George, I didn't even realize the thread had been moved.... Vern?



You called??  >


----------



## career_radio-checker (25 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> You called??  >


I see those shifty eyes. Did you have any part in the shattering of my o-so fragile ego?


----------



## andpro (25 Mar 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I've got another guessing game for you guys:
> 
> Most Online Today: 890. Most Online Ever: 890 (Today at 19:20:08)
> 
> Twice today we have broken the record for most people online.  When will we see a day where we crack the 1,000 people online barrier?



currently there are 1107 people on line, things are looking good for army.ca


----------



## Yrys (25 Mar 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> When will we see a day where we crack the 1,000 people online barrier?



Since it was today, everybody's bet is too late !


----------



## career_radio-checker (25 Mar 2007)

andpro said:
			
		

> currently there are 1107 people on line, things are looking good for army.ca



Unless it crashes the server. Then you got at least 300 army.ca hardcore addicts glued to their computer wondering the internet aimlessly clicking on www.army.ca in vain hopes the site magically reappears. Not saying that is what _I_ would do... but, but.... Oh Gawd I need help.  :crybaby:


----------



## TCBF (26 Mar 2007)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> Unless it crashes the server. Then you got at least 300 army.ca hardcore addicts glued to their computer wondering the internet aimlessly clicking on www.army.ca in vain hopes the site magically reappears. Not saying that is what _I_ would do... but, but.... Oh Gawd I need help.  :crybaby:



- It's no big deal if it crashes.  Anytime you lot get too boring or too Pinko, I just flick over to www.shotgunworld.com and while away the hours.


----------



## Kirkhill (26 Mar 2007)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> Unless it crashes the server. Then you got at least 300 army.ca hardcore addicts glued to their computer wondering the internet aimlessly clicking on www.army.ca in vain hopes the site magically reappears. Not saying that is what _I_ would do... but, but.... Oh Gawd I need help.  :crybaby:




You might want to consult MY therapist......she's a live-in and doesn't cost much but is extremely effective. ;D


----------



## Centurian1985 (26 Mar 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I've got another guessing game for you guys:
> 
> Most Online Today: 890. Most Online Ever: 890 (Today at 19:20:08)
> 
> Twice today we have broken the record for most people online.  When will we see a day where we crack the 1,000 people online barrier?



If Im reading this right we just hit 1,230  oops, 1,213 today...


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Mar 2007)

Most Online: 1213 - Today at 02:36:40


----------



## Yrys (26 Mar 2007)

Whew!

I'm glad for all the addicts that a new hardware is in the planning .


----------



## career_radio-checker (26 Mar 2007)

Quite the drop off

Only 517 users on at 11:43, 26 March.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (13 May 2008)

Happy 14 000.
How much longer before your odometer rolls back to 000000?

Midget


----------



## George Wallace (13 May 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Happy 14 000.
> 
> Midget



Shucks!   :-[

After 1,000 you stop counting.

I guess I should wander off into the woods, commune with nature, smell the roses and STFU for a few weeks...... ;D



			
				uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> How much longer before your odometer rolls back to 000000?



As soon as I get a Trade-In for my older model and get two twenty year olds.     >


----------



## armyvern (13 May 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Shucks!   :-[
> 
> After 1,000 you stop counting.
> 
> ...



Must be the day for it; I think I just hit 9000 today (like now!!! LOL). Egads. I do soooooo need a beer -- and a life.  

Cheers George.

 :cheers:


----------



## Thompson_JM (13 May 2008)

Wow... 

Ive been here 4.5 years and Im not even at 1000!

Then again, There isnt that much I can contribute that someone else isnt usually a larger SME, so better left to the experts....

in any case, Im still impressed at 14,000. that is alot of posts.


----------



## Yrys (13 May 2008)

Tommy said:
			
		

> Ive been here 4.5 years and Im not even at 1000!
> 
> Then again, There isnt that much I can contribute that someone else isnt usually a larger SME, so better left to the experts....



 :-[

"Radio Chatter  	 	980"

You know what I'm SME in !


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Sep 2008)

Well, old topic I know, but George has become the first Army.ca Myth, with 15,000+ posts.


-Dead


----------



## medaid (1 Sep 2008)

George... Seriously... LIFE model C1A1 get it! You need to replace it since the old ond NO LIFE C1A1 is showing faults! 

;D just buggin


----------



## George Wallace (1 Sep 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> George... Seriously... LIFE model C1A1 get it! You need to replace it since the old ond NO LIFE C1A1 is showing faults!
> 
> ;D just buggin



Could be a result of too much work with C2I, C3 and occasionally C4 (Oops! I didn't say that)   (I mean DM 12..........No......I mean I never played with any of that stuff.....)


Aluminum Pot Syndrome.....APS


----------



## armyvern (1 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Could be a result of too much work with C2I, C3 and occasionally C4 (Oops! I didn't say that)   (I mean DM 12..........No......I mean I never played with any of that stuff.....)
> 
> Aluminum Pot Syndrome.....APS



I seriously hope you're single.

The man, the myth ...

 :-*


----------



## medaid (1 Sep 2008)

LOL that should actually be George's B-day present from Mike this year 

George Wallace The Mod, The Myth.


----------



## NL_engineer (1 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I seriously hope you're single.
> 
> The man, the myth ...
> 
> :-*



I bet his wife encourages him to be on here, as it keeps him out of trouble  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Sep 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> I bet his wife encourages him to be on here, as it keeps him out of trouble  ;D


And in the basement 


-Dead


----------



## career_radio-checker (4 Sep 2008)

Wow, I haven't been here for a while. I say at 16, 000 posts George becomes a milnet.ca 'artifact'  ;D


----------



## armyvern (4 Sep 2008)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> Wow, I haven't been here for a while. I say at 16, 000 posts George becomes a milnet.ca 'artifact'  ;D



I think that's already in there for some post count --- can't remember what the number is though.


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I think that's already in there for some post count --- can't remember what the number is though.


Guest                        0
New Member              25
Jr. Member                50
Member                  100
Full Member             250
Sr. Member             500
Army.ca Veteran    1,000
Army.ca Fixture      5,000
Army.ca Legend    10,000
Army.ca Myth       15,000
Army.ca Relic        20,000
Army.ca Fossil      30,000
1,000,000 BC        40,000


-Deadpan


----------



## armyvern (4 Sep 2008)

I knew it was here somewhere ...

Seems there's is no "artifact" though.


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I knew it was here somewhere ...
> 
> Seems there's is no "artifact" though.


Fossil, artifact, it's pretty close for me 

Vern your on the count for 10,000 now, just 41 posts to go 

-Dead


----------



## Mike Baker (7 Sep 2008)

Deadpan said:
			
		

> Vern your on the count for 10,000 now, just 41 posts to go



Make that 5 now.


-Deadpan


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (7 Sep 2008)

Its scary that people are keeping track of other peoples post counts. It should be the quality one posts not the quantity folks.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Sep 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Its scary that people are keeping track of other peoples post counts. It should be the quality one posts not the quantity folks.



Yeah!

I think I'm batting about 5 out of 10,000.   ;D


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (7 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Yeah!
> 
> I think I'm batting about 5 out of 10,000.   ;D



Nah...I would give you at least 10 good posts lol.


----------



## armyvern (9 Sep 2008)

Deadpan said:
			
		

> Make that 5 now.
> 
> 
> -Deadpan



And,after 3 days offline ...am now highjacking a computer in one of the CFSAL QL5 classrooms.

I'm just scrolling through the topics ...

Someone will delete/move to radio chatter a lot of my posts once I hit 9999 --- wanna bet??

George owes me a couple!!  >

Vern


----------



## George Wallace (9 Sep 2008)

So......Stop posting in Radio Chatter     ;D


----------



## armyvern (9 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So......Stop posting in Radio Chatter     ;D



It's where I'm at my happiest.


----------



## Yrys (9 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> It's where I'm at my happiest.



And here I thought it was when you're eating  donair   !


----------



## armyvern (9 Sep 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> And here I thought it was when you're eating  donair   !



No, that's when I'm at my very very best (or at my baddest, dependant upon one's point of view... of course!!).  >


----------



## gaspasser (9 Sep 2008)

Vern, do you have a permanant residance besides army.ca???
the reply should put you over!!  ;D


----------



## armyvern (9 Sep 2008)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Vern, do you have a permanant residance besides army.ca???
> the reply should put you over!!  ;D



Yes I do, although I am currently in Borden. And, no it won't because this is Radio Chatter; no worries - I'll get there when I get there.


----------



## gaspasser (9 Sep 2008)

Rats, sorry, just trying to help out.
bordum, huh? Have fun there...don't forget to visit Canada's Wonderland if you like roller coasters.  If really dead bored, come to Trenton for a coffee or other brownish liquids.
 ;D   BYTD


----------



## facemesser (10 Sep 2008)

wow, according to CTV this this isn't turned on yet. It was supposed to be in August. Ah well, we live to see another day   

Just kidding  :

DLord


----------

